# Customs denies forcing woman to do 'nude sit-ups'



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Customs denies forcing woman to do 'nude sit-ups' 
*07 December 2005

http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3503088a11,00.html

New Zealand customs officials yesterday denied they made a Malaysian woman arriving 
at Auckland International Airport strip and do "nude sit-ups" as a part of checks on 
whether she was carrying drugs.

Kuala Lumpur newspaper The Star on Monday carried a claim by a reader that a retired 
bank officer who came to New Zealand two months ago to visit her daughter was put 
through such an ordeal.

"At the Auckland International Airport, she was suspected of carrying drugs and was 
asked to strip and do sit-ups," the reader said. "No doctor was present, only female 
enforcement officers. She is still today traumatised by the incident".

But a spokeswoman for the Customs Service said that though she could not comment on
a specific incident, the service did not allow such procedures.

"At no stage are passengers undergoing a personal search required to squat or perform 
sit-ups," she said.

"If the person involved were to lay a complaint with Customs, this would be dealt with 
according to our procedures."

The allegation has drawn attention in Malaysia, where police and immigration authorities
are wrestling with a scandal over a similar incident in which a Chinese woman was 
made to do "ear squats" in the nude while in police custody.

former chief justice, Tun Mohamed Dzaiddin Abdullah, is investigating after politician 
Teresa Kok, played a 71 second video clip - from a mobile phone - in Parliament of the 
unidentified Chinese woman holding her ears while doing squatting exercises in the nude,
watched by a female police officer.

A New Zealand Immigration Service spokeswoman said yesterday that immigration staff 
did not search people - if that was necessary it was done by customs officials. She said 
123 Malaysians had been turned away at the border in the four months from July 1. 
Reasons included not having a valid visa, being likely to commit crimes, or having 
previously been deported.

And the Customs spokeswoman said staff there kept to strict professional guidelines: 
only specifically trained officers can conduct personal searches and at least two officers 
are assigned to a search: one to conduct the search and the other to witness.

why do they make her hold her ears??? LMAO someone tell me pls im curious:listen:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

for educational and scientific purposes? lmao


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

> a claim by a reader that a retired bank officer who came to New Zealand two months ago to visit her daughter was put through such an ordeal.


So she was old...



> "At the Auckland International Airport, she was suspected of carrying drugs and was
> asked to strip and do sit-ups," the reader said. "No doctor was present, only female
> enforcement officers. She is still today traumatised by the incident".


There were no men in the room, and there was no doctor. How odd.


----------



## Bene_G (Dec 6, 2005)

Sounds like the female officers thought that by doing nude situps she would force packages of drugs out of her vagina? (I think we all know putting things in there is pretty commonplace in the drug crowd.)

...still, very gross.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

See, now a story like this really sticks in my craw... Its wrong, just plain wrong. Making a lady do nude sit-ups..
When nude jumping jacks would have been so much more fun to watch.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

hahahahahaha Koz!!!


and why dont they make men do naked squats


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Cinderella said:


> ..and why dont they make men do naked squats..


Oh Cinder - now that's just plain gross... :uc:
The female body is like a work of art, like a glass of exquisitely aged wine, like the new fallen snow... The male frame, well, that's like a manhole cover, a 30 year old saddle, a Michelin with 80,00 miles on it...


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao @ Koz


the male frame makes me drool  must be something about those rippling muscles..

strong arms .. and sexy naughty smile..... who knows lol


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Me either Devil Dog...
Cinder, what about love handles, the look of bewilderment for not writing the directions down, or in a drunken stupor, falling asleep during... well, you know...
(Not that I possess any of these qualities mind you...)


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> the look of bewilderment for not writing the directions down


HA!! And I thought I was the only one...


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Me either Devil Dog...
> Cinder, what about love handles, the look of bewilderment for not writing the directions down, or in a drunken stupor, falling asleep during... well, you know...
> (Not that I possess any of these qualities mind you...)


lmao @ Koz


----------

